# Time to get Ripped



## dsc123 (Mar 13, 2012)

*STATS*

Age:21
Height:5ft 9
Weight:188lbs
Bf%:unknown
Supps: whey protein,
Training experiance: 4 years

Goal- to drop bf% to 10% without loosing any muscle mass

*DIET*

8:00 5 liquid egg whites 1 cup oats 2 scoops whey 1 cup whole milk blended

12:00 chicken and bacon salad

3:00 almonds and whey shake

6:00 200g chicken 250g new potatos and veggies 

during workout bcaas

postwork out 8:30 2 scoop shake creatine

9:00 150g salmon and veggies

*Training
*
Monday
chest/bis

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps

Decline smith
1 warmup- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8

Tuesday
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps

closegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10

Thursday
Shoulders/Triceps

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

Triceps:

tricep pushdown cable
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 10-12reps

close grip bench press
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

seated tricep press
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps

Friday
Legs

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 10 sec rest

squats
2warmups 10-12
1working 10-12

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12

*Cardio*

HIT 3x week- weds, fri and sun
30 second sprints 1 min rest, 10 times

This will start on the 19/03/2012


----------



## XYZ (Mar 13, 2012)

Waht are "new potatos?"


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm guessing your not from England?


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 13, 2012)

New potatoes - Glossary - How to cook - BBC Good Food


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 15, 2012)

15/03/12

First day of cardio, 6 30 second sprints with a minute rest in between.. pushed myself to the max everytime.

As i improve in fitness i will be pushing myself with more sets and less recovery time in between.

Food shop at the weekend and diet will be 100% starting monday


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Low macros- (3 less scoops of whey)
Calories-2500
Protein-200
Carbs- 114
fats-118

Medium macros-(3 less scoops of whey + 80g dextrose)
Calories-2800
Protein-200
Carbs-200
Fats-130

High MACROS
Calories: 3300 (including olive oil)
Protein:318
Carbs:377
Fats:25

Low macros- cardio day and days off
Medium- weight training 
High- once a week


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Monday
chest

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps â€‹â€‹85 kgs 8 reps

incline DB press â€‹â€‹ (used smith)
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps â€‹â€‹7 reps 60kgs

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps â€‹â€‹ 12 reps 24kgs each DB

Decline smith
1 warmup- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps â€‹â€‹8 reps 60 kgs

Diet 100%


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tuesday
Back & Bis

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps â€‹â€‹12 reps 30 kgs

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps â€‹â€‹6 reps 80 kgs

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps â€‹â€‹10 reps 30kgs

closegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps â€‹â€‹stack 12 reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10 â€‹â€‹ 12 reps 60kg went light for form

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps â€‹â€‹14kgs 10reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8

â€‹â€‹Diet 100%


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wednesday 21/03/2012
Cardio is going to be on weds, as aching today... diets been 100% apart from dropping shake this morning


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 29, 2012)

29/03/12
83.4 kg
2kg lost

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps 30kg 9 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps 14kg 12 reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps 5kg 17reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 8kg 12 reps

Triceps:

skull crushers close grip press superset
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 20kg 10reps each

tricep pushdown
working set 35kg 8 reps

bentover tri kickback
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps 14kg 12 reps


----------



## Pony (Mar 29, 2012)

nice log


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks...Diets been 100% all week just cooking prework out meal as we speak, before i leave to train legs!

Looking forward to a cheat meal tomorrow!! pizza...?


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Friday
Legs

Calf raises
3 supersetted 60kgs

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12 30kgs very slow 12 reps

1 legged leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12 70kg 12reps

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12 60kg 12reps

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12 light sets x3 50kgs did heavy conventional deads on tuesday

no noticeable difference yet, feel a little smaller though which im a bit worried about!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 3, 2012)

03/04/12

Couldn't get to gym yesterday so was chest day today

started with 10 min cardio and finished with 10 mins cardio burning 200 calories

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps â€‹â€‹85 kgs 5 reps (no Spotter)

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps â€‹â€‹9 reps 30kgs

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps â€‹â€‹ 8 reps 24kgs each DB

Decline smith
1 warmup- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps â€‹â€‹8 reps 40 kgs


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 4, 2012)

04/04/12
Shoulders/tris
82.5kg

*If anybody is following, am i loosing weight to quickly? i don't want to be dropping any muscle mass.
*
DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps 30kg 9 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps 14kg 12 reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps 5kg 20reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 6kg 15 reps

Triceps:

skull crushers close grip press superset
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 15kg 15reps each

tricep pushdown
working set 27.5kg 9 reps

bentover tri kickback
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps 10kg 12 reps (slow reps)


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 5, 2012)

05/04/12
went for a swim, can't wait to get in the gym tomorrow morning to smash back & bis


----------



## nby (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking good  Gonna post pics?


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks... Yes pics will be posted when I've finished with my cut


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 8, 2012)

6/04/12
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 36kgs 6reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 75 kgs 10 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps 28kgs nice and slow 12 reps

closegrip cable row (machine)
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps stack 95kgs 9 reps

conventional deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10 110kgs 6 reps

Biceps

Curl machine
3 sets of 10 reps holding for 10 secs inbetween each set 15kgs

handle cable bicep curl
slow reps squeezing the muscle 2 sets 15 reps

bar curls
1 set until failure 

As its easter treating myself to a few foods, but keeping protein intake high with every meal... can't wait for chest day tomorrow! eat clean train dirty!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

09/04/12
Chest
83.2 kgs (high macro day yesterday) 
a slight loss of fat around stomach

10 min jog 100 calories burnt

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps 85 kgs 8 reps

incline DB press 
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps 7 reps 36kgs

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps 20kgs each DB unsure of reps 12+

Decline smith
1 warmup- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps 8 reps 40 kgs 

Slept in this morning but am on track with Caloric intake for the day am cooking what would normally be my prework out meal now.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 9, 2012)

What is with all of the warm up sets vs. working sets?  It seems as if you're warming up the entire session and only really hit 3-5 "working sets"?


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^  Agreed.  Ditch the warmup sets and give each set all you got.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

With the 2 warm up sets, they aren't really light they just arent til failure there slow reps squeezing the muscle. With minimum rest inbetween sets. After each workout i have no energy left


----------



## XYZ (Apr 9, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> With the 2 warm up sets, they aren't really light they just arent til failure there slow reps squeezing the muscle. With minimum rest inbetween sets. After each workout i have no energy left




Maybe it's time to try something new?


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have Just switched it up to this routine, and im seeing results, so why would i need to change it?

Every now and again i add another set in or push for more reps just to switch it around a bit


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 10, 2012)

10/04/12
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 36kgs 10reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 75 kgs 10 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps 28kgs nice and slow 12 reps

closegrip cable row (machine)
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps stack 95kgs 9 reps

conventional deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10 110kgs 6 reps

Biceps

seated DB curls
working set 14kgs 8 reps each arm

standing hammer curls
working set 10kgs 8 reps each arm

ez bar curls 
21 reps half range and full range 10kgs


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 13, 2012)

Friday 13/04/12
Legs

20min jog

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 10 sec rest

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12 35kg 12 reps

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12 110kgs 12 reps went very deep

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12 not to sure of weight didnt take much notice.. was til failure though

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12 12 reps 70kgs

weight hasn't dropped any more, am thinking of cutting potatos into half...and adding a little more cardio.
Any feedback?


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shoulders
19/04/12
82.1kgs
10min jog 100 calories

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps 34kg 6 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps 12kg 12 reps

Seated smith press
2 sets 8 reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps 5kg 25reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 6kg 15 reps

Triceps:

Dips
3 sets til failure

skull crushers close grip press superset
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 15kg 12 reps skullcrushers 20reps press

cable pulldown
1 slow set to stretch and pump tricep 20reps


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 19, 2012)

Update on progress

- I have lowered my preworkout carbs slightly
- Weekends i haven't been counting macros but keeping protein high
- 20 min jog twice a week plus HIT cardio on 1 day off of weight training
- Vascularity has increased in shoulders
- stomach is looking flatter, not far from visible abs

Supps

-Whey
-Jack3d
-testforce2
-dextrose
-b12
-fish oil
-multi
-D3

Have just ordered the new OSTA RX...


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Was going to do some cardio, but am going to rest...prepare myself for a massive cardio and legs session tomorrow!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 30, 2012)

30/04/12

Training has been going well, strength is holding on not to much lose, there is a noticeable amount of fat lose..

Had a good chest day, am going to bump calories up 500 on both low and medium macros with 100g protein...


----------

